# smoked onions



## thejester

Not sure why, but I have had it in my mind to smoke onions for quite sometime, but I had not gotten around to doing it until this weekend. 

I picked up some large red onions.  I figured they would be sweet enough.

I looked through this site trying to find what I could.  What I was reading made me believe that the onion could in fact be a side dish of its own.  I could use salt, pepper, garlic, rum, butter, pretty much anything to season it...so I did.

I peeled my onions and make an X in the onion almost all the way down the the root.  I did not have an apple corer, but I was able to use a mellon baller to hollow out some of the onion to add various spicey stuff.

As I mentioned above, and it was not a typo, I added salt, pepper, garlic, butter and rum (quality dark rum as was suggested).  I was hoping to get something like an onion soup flavor out of it...

Well, after 2.75 hours of smoking at 235 degrees, I can tell you that the onion did pick up  A LOT of smoke flavor.  I can also say that it did not stand on its own as a side dish.  It tasted like a smokey onion, not bad, but not something to stand on its own.

It did a nice job of complimenting the chicken and tri-tip I also whipped up but it needed something with it.  As a supporting character, it was fine.

I wanted to put this out there for two reasons.

1.  If someone wants to let me know how I might make this better, I am glad to listen.

2.  If someone is thinking of smoking onions, my experience is it works well, but be prepared for it to be used as a condiment, and not as a stand alone dish.


----------



## richoso1

I cannot add another way to make it better, just to say that I smoke onions along with fresh garlic cloves and tomatoes when making a fresh salsa. If I were to use them in  an onion soup, I would probably use some smoked hickory salt along with chicken broth. It's all good my friend.


----------



## flash

Love smoked onions, but you really want a Sweet Vidillia or Florida Sweet if you can get them. 

I can assume you cut it in half, but did you foil each half? I put a mixture of minced garlic (jar) and butter around the onion and then 1/2 to a whole Beef Bullion cube. The longer you can smoke the onion, the better. I've gone up to 4 hours. It will pretty much start to carmelize and fall apart. I can eat it straight this way or place in on a nice grilled steak. GREAT!!!


----------



## scarbelly

I do mine in a pan of beef broth under a chuck roast or tritip


----------



## thejester

I did have them setting in a foil bed, it went about 1/2 way up the onion.  I looked for the Bullion before I did this, but we apparently were out.  I believe that might have helped.  I will likely try this again (onions are cheap) and I will make sure:

1.  I have Vidalias (readily available in CA)

2.  Beef bullion is availablel

Thanks.


----------



## flash

TheJester said:


> I did have them setting in a foil bed, it went about 1/2 way up the onion.  I looked for the Bullion before I did this, but we apparently were out.  I believe that might have helped.  I will likely try this again (onions are cheap) and I will make sure:
> 
> 1.  I have Vidalias (readily available in CA)
> 
> 
> 2.  Beef bullion is availablel
> 
> Thanks.


Stove pipe that foil totally up over the onion with just a small quarter size opening at the top. That should do you.


----------



## shamong9

Jester,

Thanks for the great idea. I love onions, and have to give it a try next time.  My mind is running whiled about some of the things to put on the onion.  This what I like about the forum, *GREAT NEW IDEAS.*

Thanks


----------



## mballi3011

I also like smoked onions and I could eat them just like a apple too. I just do like you do and I really don't know any other way of smoking them thou.


----------



## the dude abides

Flash said:


> Love smoked onions, but you really want a Sweet Vidillia or Florida Sweet if you can get them.
> 
> I can assume you cut it in half, but did you foil each half? I put a mixture of minced garlic (jar) and butter around the onion and then 1/2 to a whole Beef Bullion cube. The longer you can smoke the onion, the better. I've gone up to 4 hours. It will pretty much start to carmelize and fall apart. I can eat it straight this way or place in on a nice grilled steak. GREAT!!!


I've done them this way a couple of times and can attest to how good they are.  Especially with a steak


----------



## flash

mballi3011 said:


> I also like smoked onions and I could eat them just like a apple too. I just do like you do and I really don't know any other way of smoking them thou.




The main thing, I figure, it the time. The longer you can do them, the better.  And I am not a big onion freak. Never raw, always well done.


----------



## mrrmobile

TheJester said:


> Not sure why, but I have had it in my mind to smoke onions for quite sometime, but I had not gotten around to doing it until this weekend.
> 
> I picked up some large red onions.  I figured they would be sweet enough.
> 
> I looked through this site trying to find what I could.  What I was reading made me believe that the onion could in fact be a side dish of its own.  I could use salt, pepper, garlic, rum, butter, pretty much anything to season it...so I did.
> 
> I peeled my onions and make an X in the onion almost all the way down the the root.  I did not have an apple corer, but I was able to use a mellon baller to hollow out some of the onion to add various spicey stuff.
> 
> As I mentioned above, and it was not a typo, I added salt, pepper, garlic, butter and rum (quality dark rum as was suggested).  I was hoping to get something like an onion soup flavor out of it...
> 
> Well, after 2.75 hours of smoking at 235 degrees, I can tell you that the onion did pick up  A LOT of smoke flavor.  I can also say that it did not stand on its own as a side dish.  It tasted like a smokey onion, not bad, but not something to stand on its own.
> 
> It did a nice job of complimenting the chicken and tri-tip I also whipped up but it needed something with it.  As a supporting character, it was fine.
> 
> I wanted to put this out there for two reasons.
> 
> 1.  If someone wants to let me know how I might make this better, I am glad to listen.
> 
> 2.  If someone is thinking of smoking onions, my experience is it works well, but be prepared for it to be used as a condiment, and not as a stand alone dish.


If you are wanting a side dish from onions, I would try this:

julienne the onions, soak in a hot beef broth bath for an hour.  place on perforated foil pan and sprinkle with granulated garlic.  At this time, I would throw some sliced mushrooms in there as well.  Smoke that for an hour or two, until you get your desired smoke.  Start a pot of water to boil.  Cook spaghetti noodles until aldente.  Saute the onions and mushrooms in some olive oil and butter and add the spaghetti noodles, some Worcestershire sauce, a little soy sauce and just a tad bit of the beef broth you soaked the onions in.  It's almost like a stir-fry, and pretty tasty!


----------



## cmayna

Dang, These recipes sound fantastic.  Maybe I'll smoke some onions this weekend along with my Salmon.


----------



## madhousesmoker

How about trying smoked onion dip? It's really delicious. I've trying this recipe and it is very easy.

http://70.40.220.101/~mystain2/bbq-chicken-quesadillas-and-smoked-onion-dip/


----------



## maple sticks

I cut the onion in half and put butter garlic powder salt and pepper and place on foil. smoke till they soften and start to turn dark. They go with everything.


----------



## donr

Has anyone cut one for "bloomin' " smoked it for a bit, then batter & fried it?


----------



## dandl93

I have smoked onions for years and love them.Cut your onion in 1/4s about 3/4s of the way down.Stick into alum foil wrap so the juices dont run out.Add tsb lime juice,tsp tequilla splash of cayenne pepper or more to your taste.Leave the alum foil open at the top to let the onion get smoked till it is 1/2 cooked.close up the foil let it finish cooking.A steak, baked potato,corn and onions great eating.


----------



## fendrbluz

Maybe with pulled pork might try that tomorrow will don't sound bad to me :)


----------

